# nvidia black screen

## Mben

hi

i did something last night and now when x starts i get a solid black screen and have to do a hard restart. i have 1.0.6111 installed now and tried 1.0.5 something both with the same result. i also tried remerging x i am using kernel 2.6.7 any ideas?

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mben,

Knowing the 'something' you did last night might be useful.

Can you post the config file that causes the problem and the /var/log/XFree86.0.log that results from the failure please.

----------

## Mben

XFree86.0.log:

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 28 August 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Aug 28 09:20:24 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80030044, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,006d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1043,809a rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 1095,3112 card 1095,6112 rev 01 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10b7,9201 card 1043,80ab rev 40 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 10de,0181 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xddffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] rev 162, Mem @ 0xdc000000/24, 0xd0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xd9ffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdb000000 - 0xdb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0085000 - 0xe008503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0084000 - 0xe00847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe0080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0086000 - 0xe0086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0083000 - 0xe00830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0082000 - 0xe0082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0087000 - 0xe0087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdb000000 - 0xdb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0085000 - 0xe008503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0084000 - 0xe00847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe0080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0086000 - 0xe0086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0083000 - 0xe00830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0082000 - 0xe0082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0087000 - 0xe0087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdb000000 - 0xdb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0085000 - 0xe008503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0084000 - 0xe00847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe0080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0086000 - 0xe0086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0083000 - 0xe00830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0082000 - 0xe0082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0087000 - 0xe0087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:56:22 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdb000000 - 0xdb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0085000 - 0xe008503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0084000 - 0xe00847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe0080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0086000 - 0xe0086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0083000 - 0xe00830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0082000 - 0xe0082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0087000 - 0xe0087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdb000000 - 0xdb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0085000 - 0xe008503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0084000 - 0xe00847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe0080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0086000 - 0xe0086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0083000 - 0xe00830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0082000 - 0xe0082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0087000 - 0xe0087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDC000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.18.20.07.42

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.50-48.50 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-90.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (330, 240) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (88, 95)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdb000000 - 0xdb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0085000 - 0xe008503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0084000 - 0xe00847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe0080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0086000 - 0xe0086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0083000 - 0xe00830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xe0082000 - 0xe0082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xe0087000 - 0xe0087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [18] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

```

as for what i did to cause this im not sure or i would have said

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mben,

Is that all there is?

That shows the nvidia driver is set up. The next thing mine does is

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
```

What does 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

do for the way it starts up.

Does using the nv driver allow it to start properly ?

----------

## Mben

the nv driver works but the following errors are displayed 

(WW) NV(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x4000000)

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

the log i posted is complete

opengl-update doesn't help

thanks again

----------

## Robin79

You didnt install the new fluxbox 0.9.9 last night?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mben,

Does your kernel include 

```
MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support
```

 Try 

```
grep MTRR .config
```

in the root of your kernel source.

----------

## Mben

i dont have flux box installed

i do have mtrr support

i havent changed the kernel since it last worked. it seemingly just stopped working so i guess it must be something i installed but i dont know what it could be 

also i have been looking through my logs the following is from /var/log/messages

could this be the problem? how do i fix it?

Aug 28 11:04:30 localhost kernel: mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x200000

Aug 28 11:04:30 localhost kernel: atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

thanks again

----------

## Mben

bump   :Very Happy: 

----------

## placeholder

Have you remerged both nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel? If so, after that did you re modprobe nvidia?

----------

## Mben

yes, and tried several versions

thanks for you suggestion

----------

## placeholder

Can you post the Video card section of your Xorg/Xfree config file?

----------

## Mben

sure

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

#    Driver      "nvidia"

     Driver      "nv"

   #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

it works like this (no 3d) but fails with a black screen (must eather hard reset or ssh and restart) if i uncomment nvidia 

and comment nv

----------

## Mben

i solved it with help from other topics here and the nvidia linux forum. all i ended up having to do was update my kernel. version 2.6.8.1 seems to work 

thanks for all your help

edit:

also, i found that glibc was to blame for some of my problems. after i got it working my system was locking in x. after looking through the nvidia forums i decided to change my glibc version. i checked my glxgears before and after. before: 5fps

after upgrading to the ~x86 glibc: 90fps

wow

----------

